# Tweakerz OC



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has been using the OC modules for the Razr, but they work just the same on the Bionic. Tweakerz is Whirleyes newest creation that uses his modified Tekahuna opptimizer modules to work for the Razr/Bionic/Atrix. He also ported the govs we all love to use on these phones and created an app for us to utilize all the goods. The app "Tweakerz" is in alpha, but is still very useful. You can also download just the modules, insmod, and write a script to boot if you wish.
You can get it all right here!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...ck v0.1.3 (feat. overclock module) | Tweakerz










Motomizer Expert now fully supports BIONIC OC. Thanks J.Y.DADDY!!!








https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jydaddy.optimizer

STOCK VOLTAGES
300mhz - 1025mv
600mhz - 1200mv
800mhz - 1325mv
1000mhz - 1388mv
1200mhz - 1398mv

(Vsel × 12.5) + 600 = millivolts
(mv - 600) ÷ 12.5 = Vsel


----------



## berndt_toast (Nov 5, 2011)

Can confirm this works for 232 leak. OC does not persist with reboot, but it is pretty easy to do with the tweakerz app. Nice for those of us not bumped up to 1200 mhz.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

It's probably better to use Motomizer Expert. It's a finished product and fully working.


----------



## berndt_toast (Nov 5, 2011)

Do we know what some safe/stable cpu speeds and voltages are?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Highest stable for most is 1.3ghz.
Vsel 65 or 1410mv

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold (Jul 29, 2011)

Im playing around with 1.5 at 1390mv, but it isnt benifical. Totaly stable but it looks like the bus isnt fast enough to keep up. Ive ran antutu just to compare the change and I averaged 3200 testing only cpu at 1.2ghz and when i test 1.5 it only gets to 1400(only cpu) and 3300 testing everything.
And from what ive found on my phone stock 1.2 has the best performance.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. Surprised you even got to 1.5ghz. I guess you caught up to the limitations.


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

What are the standard CPU settings for the standard ICS leak?

I know the clock speeds are 300, 600, 800, 1000, 1200 Mhz, but what about the respective voltages? That is, in VSel, I'm using Motomizer, and I'd like to know what I can fall back on if things head south.


----------



## berndt_toast (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought the Bionic only had 4 slots? At least that is what mine has.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

berndt_toast said:


> I thought the Bionic only had 4 slots? At least that is what mine has.


The ICS leaks enabled the 5th slot.
I will be posting the stock voltages soon in the OP along with vsel to mv conversions. Just give me a few.

0x48 0x65 0x6c 0x70 0x20 0x6d 0x65 0x21 0x21


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Op updated with voltages and conversions.

0x48 0x65 0x6c 0x70 0x20 0x6d 0x65 0x21 0x21


----------



## berndt_toast (Nov 5, 2011)

razz1 said:


> The ICS leaks enabled the 5th slot.
> I will be posting the stock voltages soon in the OP along with vsel to mv conversions. Just give me a few.
> 
> 0x48 0x65 0x6c 0x70 0x20 0x6d 0x65 0x21 0x21


I am on the .232 leak and I only see 4 slots when I use Tweakerz. By default they are 300 (1025), 600 (1200), 800 (1325), and 1000 (1388)

Any ideas on how to activate the 5th slot?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

berndt_toast said:


> I am on the .232 leak and I only see 4 slots when I use Tweakerz. By default they are 300 (1025), 600 (1200), 800 (1325), and 1000 (1388)
> 
> Any ideas on how to activate the 5th slot?


I guess you were one of the unlucky that only got 1ghz when others had 1.2ghz stock. There is no way I know of to get another slot. You can try one of sparkymans roms and see if that helps. If that doesn't help than I think your stuck with what you have.

0x48 0x65 0x6c 0x70 0x20 0x6d 0x65 0x21 0x21


----------



## soocold (Jul 29, 2011)

razz1 said:


> Wow. Surprised you even got to 1.5ghz. I guess you caught up to the limitations.


Ok so here is the time tested review, at that voltage I could not make calls and after further testing my radio is my limitation. At 1.404 1388mV I could make calls, but lengthy downloads cause a reboot and I had a lot of data drops. At 1.333 its stable but when using my lapdock I must wait for the phone to recognize its on the dock b4 I open it and start webtop, and the the same when I'm done, I must wait for weptop to stop b4 I unplug the phone. I also cannot uv the 300 slot while also overclocked.

Loyal HoB user
OC @ 1.333Ghz waiting for GPU OC to fully melt this abused phone


----------



## Pongo328 (May 6, 2012)

Is there a ballpark figure the voltage should be at for any given speed? Obviously the faster you wanna run the higher the voltage should be, but can we get more specific?


----------



## soocold (Jul 29, 2011)

i think whats been found is stick close to stock voltages, the only slot you really need to change the freq. of is the 5th slot. and the mv of that is almost maxxed. ive found that if your changing the mV stick to Vsel values (5th slot is 1398mV and equals 63Vsel) and the higest mV you can enter is 1410 but 64Vsel=1412.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Pongo328 (May 6, 2012)

Alright. Thanks a lot bro!


----------

